# [LOCALE] Ñ y acentos en consola (SOLUCIONADO)

## sirope

Holaaa...

Intento lograr escribir una Ñ en la consola, o colocar un acento.. He seguido toda lo que se debe.. tengo el teclado, la Ñ y los acentos perfectamente funcionando en las X y en KDE, pero no en consola.. Y ya he generado los locales:

Así esta /etc/env.d/02locale

```

LC_ALL="es_SV.UTF-8"

LANG="es_SV.UTF-8"
```

Y en /etc/make.conf

```
LINGUAS="es"
```

Esto devuelve env | grep -i LC_

```
LC_ALL=es_SV.UTF-8
```

En /etc/locale.gen

```
es_SV.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

Y luego #locale-gen

```
Gentoo administrador # locale-gen

 * Generating 1 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/1) Generating es_SV.UTF-8 ...                         [ ok ]

 * Generation complete
```

Y al hacer #locale

```
Gentoo administrador # locale

LANG=es_SV.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_SV.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=es_SV.UTF-8

```

-- 

Si no me equivoco todo está bien... ¿Pero y los acentos? ¿Y la Ñ?.. Todo va perfecto menos en la consola.. Y tengo seleccionado el soporte para UTF-8 en el kernel.. También probé con iso-8859-1 pero nada..

Alguna idea?? Salu2Last edited by sirope on Mon Nov 19, 2007 3:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ekz

Me parece mucho que había que editar un fichero de etc para obtener el soporte UTF8 en consola, si encuentro que fichero te aviso

**Edit: Ya lo pillé, /etc/conf.d/keymaps  

Yo tengo la linea 

KEYMAP="es"

pero debajo está comentada

KEYMAP="-u es"

De verdad ahora no se si sirva de algo  :Laughing: 

Saludos

----------

## sirope

Gracias, tu ayuda siempre me es bienvenida.. El detalle es que así es como lo tengo configurado, pero sigo sin tener Ñ ni acentos..

Salu2

----------

## darkevil

hola,

lo de arriba es del root no? lo de los acentos solo es solo con tu usuario o también con el root?

podrías dar la configuración de las locale de tu usuario?

porque no miras también el archivo /etc/rc.conf haber si tienes UNICODE="yes"   :Wink: 

----------

## sirope

Mmm... nop, es como root y como usuario porque he configurado los locales globalmente, en /etc/02locale y no en ~/.bashrc.. así que no tengo configuración específica para los locales de usuario..

```
porque no miras también el archivo /etc/rc.conf haber si tienes UNICODE="yes"
```

Yei, igualito igualito...

Saludozz

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Mmm... nop, es como root y como usuario porque he configurado los locales globalmente, en /etc/02locale y no en ~/.bashrc.. así que no tengo configuración específica para los locales de usuario..
> 
> ```
> porque no miras también el archivo /etc/rc.conf haber si tienes UNICODE="yes"
> ```
> ...

 

Mira en tu /etc/conf.d/consolefont, quizás estés usando una fuente sin soporte para dichos caracteres. Yo uso esta:

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

```

Pero estas creo que deberían andar bien también:

```

#CONSOLEFONT="lat1-12"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

#CONSOLEFONT="ter-v16b"

```

La última forma parte del paquete de fuentes terminus, así que instálalo si quieres probarla. Tras cambiar la fuente, tan solo necesitas reiniciar el servicio consolefont y la nueva fuente debería cargarse.

----------

## sirope

Wow..   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Te digo que había pensado en esa opción, pero no se me ocurrió probar porque uso la misma fuente que en Archlinux, a diferencia que en Arch sí hay acentos.!! (Mas bien había hasta que la formatee para siempre)

Esto me ha frustrado.. Estaría escribiendo esto desde Links para celebrar, pero me da pereza compilarlo..   :Very Happy: 

Nada más fue necesario:

```
setfont lat0-16
```

Gracias por el dato, esto me había comenzado a desesperar.. Ahora el único problema será encontrar una fuente tan bonita como cybercafe... Mucho me gustaba esa fuente.

```
setfont cybercafe
```

 (Eso si es una consola)

Saluditos!

----------

